# Will NASCAR go bankrupt?



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember the days when nearly every race was a sell out. Bristol tickets were like gold. Now you can buy them at the gate the day of the race. Look at the stands in Dover today....


----------



## tcward (Jun 3, 2012)

A real possibility.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 3, 2012)

I would rather spend my weekends watching golf than Nascar.  You really have no clue who is going to win at golf until the final hole.


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

Stands are pretty dang empty


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 3, 2012)

No!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

Dont think they will go bankrupt anytime soon. But the growth period is certainly over. Another boring race today.


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2012)

The number of guys that actually have a chance of winning keep going down.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 3, 2012)

If they don't change, YES.  NASCAR has gone the route of Indy Car, Formula 1 and others.  They have tried to level the playing field so much the races have become boredom to the extreme.

IMHO, the only way NASCAR will ever be a growing sport is to make the cars conform to the look of the current production vehicle, do away with restrictor plates, quit punishing drivers for showing a little emotion. 

Can you see the NASCAR of old punishing #3 for spinning someone, or Jr. Johnson for a shoving match in the infield??? Never.

If they need to slow the cars for saftey reasons, there is a very simple way to do that.... narrow the tires down.  If they are not allowed to have the 18 or 20 in wide tires, they won't get through the curves nearly as fast. It will lower overall lap speeds and make the setup of the car and the handling much more critical.... In other words it puts the performance of the car back into the hands of the pit crew and the driver, exactly where it should be.

So, make a Ford look like a Ford, a Chevy look like a Chevy, a Dodge look like a Dodge, and a Toyota look like a Toyota.  Limit the tire to 12 inches wide, dispensed at the track just like they do now, and let them run what they brung (as the saying goes)

What say you???


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 3, 2012)

Its over with as far as Im concerned.


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2012)

Also a lot of the drivers that are out there today the old fans can't relate to. It's hard for me to pull for these guys. A lot of them got started racing cause their parents are rich and were driving go carts and racing other things like legends and whatever while when I was that age I was riding a bike around my driveway.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 3, 2012)

It has gotten so boring I did not even bother with the race today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2012)

I watched the race today.  No one could touch JJ except maybe Gordon.  Jr restarting on the inside while in 3rd cost him that spot and probably second for that matter.  The least boring part was the pileup 9 laps in.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 3, 2012)

I could care less if they do.....


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 3, 2012)

part of the problem now is that there is no access to the drivers. 15 years ago, drivers did appearances all over atlanta a couple days leading up to the race. it was nothing to get pit passes and if you got them for the saturday race, you could hang out and shoot the breeze with most of the drivers between the garages and the motor coach lot before second round qualifying. not anymore.

shoot, i remember getting 20 or so autographs that way back in 2000. the last driver to come out for 2nd round qualifying was jimmy spencer. after talking a few minutes and signing a card for me, he let me watch qualifying and practice from his pit box.

you have to know somebody who knows somebody and have a trust fund to get down there anymore.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2012)

As a fairly recent fan (I've never really watched it every weekend until last year and this year), I can say as well that I like sitting on the couch watching it in surround sound on a nice tv.  I want to go to a race to experience the atmosphere but it really is nice to watch at home and take a nap on the couch during long green flag runs.


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> As a fairly recent fan (I've never really watched it every weekend until last year and this year), I can say as well that I like sitting on the couch watching it in surround sound on a nice tv.  I want to go to a race to experience the atmosphere but it really is nice to watch at home and take a nap on the couch during long green flag runs.



I am with you on the couch deal.

I'm not going to sit in all that traffic at the track and wear earplugs when I can relax and watch a few feet from the fridge. As long as they are getting plenty of money from TV contracts and putting tarps up with advertisements over the empty seats then they will be fine. Just don't know how long it will last.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to every race I could for years, but old age, the economy, and the product on the track has made me a couch fan. Been everywhere from South Boston to Talladega and from Valdosta I75 to Daytona. I remember Richard, sitting around at the 100 milers they used to have on the bullrings throughout the south, and sign autographs as long as there was some one wanting one. Those days are gone and will not be back. I understand that the sport had to grow to survive, but they have left alot of old time fans like myself behind. They have pretty much turned the racing  I grew up on, into the IROC spec racing they had a few years ago and I for one liked the old product better.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 3, 2012)

races are like football games some are close games some are blowouts.Thats just how it is.If there was only one guy on the lead lap at the end of the race i would still go and still watch it on tv.There will always be 75000 race fans in the stands but to brian france that aint good enough.They want 150000.It just aint going to happen like that anymore i think.I dont think they will go bankrupt.Wish they would remember were they came from.Bring the last race back to atlanta.My 2 cent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you are seeing in the stands that many people prefer the old way of racing.  Different does not always mean better and NASCAR had better wake up and smell the coffee on this or they too will be history.  

I would watch racing again if it were really racing instead of cookie cutter cars on cookie cutter tracks driven by cookie cutter drivers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 3, 2012)

the last race at Atlanta is a product of Bruton Smith, not Brian France.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re:*

Have not cared for NASCAR since they added restrictor plates.  That's a long time.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think boring racing coupled with a bad economy is also affecting the empty stands.  I know I do not want to pay the big bucks for boring racing.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've all but quit watching NASCAR.  The predictability and apparent lust for a few to win by the announcers has killed it for me.

...and, "Boogity, Boogity, Boogity.....let's go racing' boys" just about makes me want to bust my TV!


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

When they stopped racing at at North Wilkesboro, Rockingham and cut Darlington to one race, I gave up on them. Brian France wanted to diversify and get a younger crowd and he did, for about 3 years. 18-24 year old males have the attention span of a fruit fly and it has been proven by the empty seats.


----------



## jbird1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> I've all but quit watching NASCAR.  The predictability and apparent lust for a few to win by the announcers has killed it for me.
> 
> ...and, "Boogity, Boogity, Boogity.....let's go racing' boys" just about makes me want to bust my TV!



I kind of get a chuckle out of the "boogity...boogity...boogity" thing...I'm no purist though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2012)

jbird1 said:


> I kind of get a chuckle out of the "boogity...boogity...boogity" thing...I'm no purist though



Fox is done for the season anyway so no more boogity boogity boogity lets go racing boys...


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 4, 2012)

It's alot cheaper to sit on the couch and watch it on tv,, drink beer u bought at Publix for $10 a 12 pack,, I bet a beer at the track would be $8 each. Not to mention the gas prices and traffic.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 4, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> ...and, "Boogity, Boogity, Boogity.....let's go racing' boys" just about makes me want to bust my TV!



Yeah, DW is about as goofy as it gets.


----------



## specialk (Jun 4, 2012)

i hate that attendance is off, but in a way i love it, i go to at least 4 cup races and 3 nationwide races each year.....LESS traffic, LESS lines for souvenirs, bathrooms and concessions......QUICKER to get home.......i live 40 miles from atl. motor speedway and can get home in 1 hour after i crank my truck.......


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

I can deal with the long lines, high ticket prices, high refreshment prices, bathroom lines a 1/4 mile long, and horrible traffic if the product is good...BUT.....THE PRODUCT IS NOT GOOD ANYMORE


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 4, 2012)

*I havent watched a race in 3-4 years now...*

The product and actors are terrible and it is simply very boring to watch on TV with exception of the first 3 laps and last 3 laps.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe NASCAR will reevaluate and adjust just as other sports do. They may continue to decline before they wake up and take action but too much money is at stake to go bankrupt.

But they have gotten too far away from the original premise of the sport. Everything has to be equal, fair, and politically correct. I miss the old days of real stock cars out there running around the track trading paint.


----------



## DDD (Jun 4, 2012)

Good post.  I was thinking the same thing when I saw the stands.

To me, the problem is really compounded.  Ticket prices for decent seats is CRAZY.  My dad is an absolute NASCAR nut.  I was going to races when I was 8.  I am 35 now.  

I was telling him last week, I hate Atlanta, Charlotte, Texas, Michigan and Vegas.  The cars get so spread out there is no "racing".  It's all fuel milage and pit stop strategy.   BORING...

I say take the ristrictor plates off and let them knock the heck out of each other.  Then if they pull off on the back stretch and someone wants to duke it out with one of the Busch boys, don't fine them, applaud them!  That's what built nascar.  Now if you get upset then you are fined and put on probation.

It's all apart of the wusification of America.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 4, 2012)

get rid of it so we can get some F1 races over here...

I'd love to see more TV coverage of open-wheel racing


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> get rid of it so we can get some F1 races over here...
> 
> I'd love to see more TV coverage of open-wheel racing



We were talking yesterday about how I'd like to see some Indy or F1 racing on Nascar tracks like Talladega & Daytona. 

Now I love me some open wheel racing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you like passing you won't like F1 any more than Nascar.  F1 is impressive because of the tracks and technology but they don't pass.


----------



## creekbender (Jun 4, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Yeah, DW is about as goofy as it gets.



I dont know about that . Mikey might have him beat on the goofy part .


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 4, 2012)

They ruined the sport, serves them well. I wish it would go completely under.


----------



## Cleburne (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't watched a race in three years now, just don't care for it.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 4, 2012)

they lost me and my money awhile back too. when I think of NASCAR I think of tracks like North Wilkesboro, Rockingham, Darlington, etc. NOT Las Vegas, New Hampshire, etc. The price of tickets for the product now isn't feasible to me anymore either. I'd MUCH rather spend my money on season tickets to USC football/baseball games and that's where it's gone the past 6 years. All the drivers look like young pretty boys too and act like prima-danas. The last race I went to was the All-Star race in 2005. sad thing is going out partying on Friday and Sat night was more fun then the race itself.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 4, 2012)

It all went south the day Dale Earnhardt died. Since that day it's like watching paint dry.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 4, 2012)

Turn them loose and let them "RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 4, 2012)

If Nascar adjusts their business plans for the long term economic bad conditions which includes the decrease in attendance, then it can survive.  I'm not a fan of all the overwhelming marketing & sales activities, especially too many ads with poorly chosen comedy.  When poor sportsmanship is on display in any sport, then that makes me less of a fan & drives me away, too.


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2012)

One reason the seats look more empty is that they have built more stands for nobody to sit in. I will never understand leaving seats empty. If nobody likes the backstretch then give the tickets away or make them extremely cheap. They would have to make plenty of money on concessions.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Robert28 said:


> The price of tickets for the product now isn't feasible to me anymore either. I'd MUCH rather spend my money on season tickets to USC football/baseball games and that's where it's gone the past 6 years.



I still go to about 7 or 8 races a year and almost all of my tickets are less than they were 5 or 6 years ago including Bristol.  Talladega offers a two day ticket for $49 and still can't sell out the backstretch.  I don't think that ticket prices have much to do with it for most people.  They have simply lost all interest based on the tidal wave of changes with everything from race locations to the points system.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2012)

riprap said:


> One reason the seats look more empty is that they have built more stands for nobody to sit in. I will never understand leaving seats empty. If nobody likes the backstretch then give the tickets away or make them extremely cheap. They would have to make plenty of money on concessions.



Bingo. Added all the seats at all the tracks, went up on the price of admission, recession hit and the prices haven't come down for the average person to be able to buy tickets for the family anymore. 

I still love going. Just not very feasible anymore with high ticket prices and high gas prices.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2012)

skeeter24 said:


> I still go to about 7 or 8 races a year and almost all of my tickets are less than they were 5 or 6 years ago including Bristol.  Talladega offers a two day ticket for $49 and still can't sell out the backstretch.  I don't think that ticket prices have much to do with it for most people.  They have simply lost all interest based on the tidal wave of changes with everything from race locations to the points system.



Cheaps seats at Daytona were $85 or $95 for the race this year.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 4, 2012)

With all the restrictions it completely stinks. I haven't watched a race in many years and I hear it's even worse now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cheaps seats at Daytona were $85 or $95 for the race this year.



That sure does not seem "cheap" to me.  I cannot imagine the price on Daytona box seats. 

BTW, I think I recently saw an annc't that 2013 Daytona Race tickets just went on sale.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> That sure does not seem "cheap" to me.  I cannot imagine the price on Daytona box seats.
> 
> BTW, I think I recently saw an annc't that 2013 Daytona Race tickets just went on sale.



Just went and looked. For the Coke 400 coming up the have seats starting at $45. For the 500 next year they start at $97. Box seats start at $800 to $1100.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Just went and looked. For the Coke 400 coming up the have seats starting at $45. For the 500 next year they start at $97. Box seats start at $800 to $1100.



Ouch!  Whoa, that's some serious money which helps me appreciate my seat at home in front of OTA free TV even more.  Gonna miss watching the races thru the Summer until ABC starts broadcasting Cup races in the Fall. Thx for posting the info.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 4, 2012)

all the points made are true and one more thing....


Go to the local tracks, still pack them in, tickets are $10-20 and you may even see a fight or two.  

That is what nascar USED to be....

I went to Dixie last weekend and got all of the above.  I used to love nascar, drove in it and then grew to hate where it went.  I still love a local track on a weekend.

edit: Heck, I feel a mid life crisis coming on.  I may go buy a car and form a race team and run at dixie and rome...I live half between them both.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Just went and looked. For the Coke 400 coming up the have seats starting at $45. For the 500 next year they start at $97. Box seats start at $800 to $1100.



I bought two box seats for the Clemson/Carolina game last year. These are the seats in Williams-Brice that have the all you can eat food stations(8 different stations serving you name it, no lines hardly, and there's someone standing there to fix whatever you want and however much of it you want.), free drinks (anything non-alcoholic is free but if you want alcohol you put it in a locker they have the week before the game and it's there ready to go on gameday), the seats all are movie theatre style with cuchioned backs, cupholders, you have a GREAT view of the field and they also have HD tv's sitting above you that shows you what the people at home are seeing too. just awesome! oh btw you get an escalator pass, the bathrooms are GREAT, you're pretty much treated like royalty in that section. the two tickets for all of this cost me $800 total. you can't beat that! that game was one of the most hyped up in years, tickets were as scarce as they've been in years, and to get those kind of seats at that price was once in a lifetime. 

btw, parking cost me only $20 and I went to 4 different tailgates before and after the game and didn't spend a dime all night and ate and drank just as much if not more then anyone else.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good thread.
For me, the day Dale Earnhardt died was the day racing died. NASCAR immediately went into overdrive( no pun intended) to try and make stock car racing as safe as an outing at a go-cart track. Aggressive driving and trading paint is penalized and the chessmasters are rwarded. Meaning, the guys with the calculators and computers geared to tire wear, fuel mileage, etc.. are the ones 
who come out on top.
Racing will never again be what it was when Earnhardt, Bonnett, the Allisons, Krywicki, Elliott and even the Uber underdog Lake Speed were on the pavement. Nascar wants safe racing, which are two words that just don't go together. All the drivers now seem to be of the same mold. Rich, spoiled brats with no appreciation of where the sport came from.
I'm done with it till something changes.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good thread.
> For me, the day Dale Earnhardt died was the day racing died. NASCAR immediately went into overdrive( no pun intended) to try and make stock car racing as safe as an outing at a go-cart track. Aggressive driving and trading paint is penalized and the chessmasters are rwarded. Meaning, the guys with the calculators and computers geared to tire wear, fuel mileage, etc.. are the ones
> who come out on top.
> Racing will never again be what it was when Earnhardt, Bonnett, the Allisons, Krywicki, Elliott and even the Uber underdog Lake Speed were on the pavement. Nascar wants safe racing, which are two words that just don't go together. All the drivers now seem to be of the same mold. Rich, spoiled brats with no appreciation of where the sport came from.
> I'm done with it till something changes.


Well said!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Robert28 said:


> I bought two box seats for the Clemson/Carolina game last year. These are the seats in Williams-Brice that have the all you can eat food stations(8 different stations serving you name it, no lines hardly, and there's someone standing there to fix whatever you want and however much of it you want.), free drinks (anything non-alcoholic is free but if you want alcohol you put it in a locker they have the week before the game and it's there ready to go on gameday), the seats all are movie theatre style with cuchioned backs, cupholders, you have a GREAT view of the field and they also have HD tv's sitting above you that shows you what the people at home are seeing too. just awesome! oh btw you get an escalator pass, the bathrooms are GREAT, you're pretty much treated like royalty in that section. the two tickets for all of this cost me $800 total. you can't beat that! that game was one of the most hyped up in years, tickets were as scarce as they've been in years, and to get those kind of seats at that price was once in a lifetime.
> 
> btw, parking cost me only $20 and I went to 4 different tailgates before and after the game and didn't spend a dime all night and ate and drank just as much if not more then anyone else.



I've had friends that were that fortunate. Missed out on box seats for reasons beyond my control. Most boxes are reserved by coorporations and when the economical downturn went so did the sponsorship and the box seats. 



rhbama3 said:


> Good thread.
> For me, the day Dale Earnhardt died was the day racing died. NASCAR immediately went into overdrive( no pun intended) to try and make stock car racing as safe as an outing at a go-cart track. Aggressive driving and trading paint is penalized and the chessmasters are rwarded. Meaning, the guys with the calculators and computers geared to tire wear, fuel mileage, etc.. are the ones
> who come out on top.
> Racing will never again be what it was when Earnhardt, Bonnett, the Allisons, Krywicki, Elliott and even the Uber underdog Lake Speed were on the pavement. Nascar wants safe racing, which are two words that just don't go together. All the drivers now seem to be of the same mold. Rich, spoiled brats with no appreciation of where the sport came from.
> I'm done with it till something changes.



I was sitting three seats in on turn four when he hit. First race I took my stepson to. Found out when we got to the truck he had passed. At that moment I knew the race would never be the same again.

I'm like a kid at a fair on the race grounds though. Love it. Love the food, the show's, the sound, the speed, the fly over, the National Anthem, the Marlboro girls, the Copenhagen girls, the girls........................................
















Just not the overweight sweaty pimpled ingrown hair massive leg dude sitting next to me rubbing his leg on mine.


----------



## BowtechDan (Jun 4, 2012)

NASCAR

Nap As Soon Cars Are Racing

I love the sunday afternoon races.  Great time to get some sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2012)

Kuth Bush got suspended from next week race for mouthing off to some TV official.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cheaps seats at Daytona were $85 or $95 for the race this year.



That was for the Daytona 500 though which is the biggest race of the year.  Tickets to Daytona for the July race start under $50 and you can bring in beverages and drinks from home if you want to.

I spend $50 bucks on beer and food when I go to the Braves game so for me it all evens out and may even be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 5, 2012)

NASCAR needs more Dick Trickle.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 5, 2012)

The product isn't what it used to be for sure.  Tailgaiting at AMS is still great though.  By the time the Sunday night race rolls around it's almost anti-climactic.  It's a great party.  Beer prices don't bother me, I carry a cooler and the wife carries a cooler.  That's usually close to enough beer for me


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 5, 2012)

skeeter24 said:


> That was for the Daytona 500 though which is the biggest race of the year.  Tickets to Daytona for the July race start under $50 and you can bring in beverages and drinks from home if you want to.
> 
> I spend $50 bucks on beer and food when I go to the Braves game so for me it all evens out and may even be a bit cheaper.



Seats for the July race start at $45 which isn't a bad deal at all. I always carry my own drink in so that's not a problem but I do splurge on their famous giant size brat with grilled onion and peppers. Yum.

Parking is a cinch. Go to one of the fields and park and ride for free. Usually the total wait and travel time is less than 15 minutes.

All of that total is a good deal.



Rebel Yell said:


> NASCAR needs more Dick Trickle.



Or Sterling Marlin 

They really should let them run stock body configurations again though. That it what made it "stock" car to begin with. Would be interesting.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 5, 2012)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If they don't change, YES. NASCAR has gone the route of Indy Car, Formula 1 and others. They have tried to level the playing field so much the races have become boredom to the extreme.
> 
> Formula 1? take a look at the current batch of F1 machines. One make of car actually takes air off the rear wing and routes it back to the front wing in order to cut downforce and drag for extra speed down the straight. Got an example of something similar in current NASCAR technology? F1 is finally something to watch, they have had 6 different drivers win in 5 different makes of cars over the first 6 races of the season (I believe this is the first time in the history of F1 that this has happened).
> 
> ...


 
Running what ya brung made for some interesting times back in the day. I can recall when a driver would drive more than one make of car over the season because some cars ran better at some tracks and others ran better at other tracks. They would run a FORD at FORD tracks and a Chevy at Chevy tracks.

Then you might get something like "The Bruce and Denny Show" where one team won every race of the season and the two drivers from that team fought it out for the championship between them. By the way the Bruce and Denny show won all but three races in that series over a three year span and I believe a McLaren driver won the championship for 6 straight years.

My mistake, it was 5 straight. And then after getting beat the next season they quit because the car that beat them was pretty much unbeateable. McLaren didn't have the resourses to develope and run a turbo program like Porsche did.  Seems like the Porsche had 1100 or 1200 HP on tap with another 200 in reserve while the last version of the McLaren was running around 900 or so.

IMHO with the current state of the economy they are pretty lucky to have as many fans at the track as they have had.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard a radio interview with a driver not too long ago, don't remember which driver, but he made it sound like the bodies of the cars starting next year were going to much more similar to their stock counterparts and again, Chevy's will look like Chevy's, etc.

We'll see...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I heard a radio interview with a driver not too long ago, don't remember which driver, but he made it sound like the bodies of the cars starting next year were going to much more similar to their stock counterparts and again, Chevy's will look like Chevy's, etc.
> 
> We'll see...



I have seen some images of the new cars over on JAYSKI. I think there are some differences on the early models being shown now, but in the end it will mostly be done with decals. Imho


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> NASCAR needs more Dick Trickle.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 7, 2012)

Nascar needs a Bobby Boucher! Bobby Boucher: [Bobby shows up in the locker room by surprise] Remember the time Bobby Boucher showed up at halftime and the Mud Dogs won the Bourbon Bowl do ya?


----------



## Keith48 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Fox is done for the season anyway so no more boogity boogity boogity lets go racing boys...



Yeah, but it will be back next year in Daytona. I personally think the TV personalities have a lot to do with the drop in interest for the sport. I literally muted the TV every time Michael Waltrip opened his mouth. Larry McReynolds is the worst bumbling idiot butcher of grammar on TV, and Darryl Waltrip - while I love the guy - is full of himself and always talking about what he did in the sport.


----------

